# Confessions of a Wood Hoarder



## Nature Man (Apr 27, 2014)

Ever feel like this??? Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 9 | Sincere 1


----------



## ButchC (Apr 27, 2014)

That guy made my video!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 27, 2014)

LOL ------I think he is Austin's apprentice. ( still in training ). He isn't sleeping with his wood yet so he has a ways to go.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

Austin is our woodbarter poster boy lol anyone who sleeps with their wood is a hard core woody!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 27, 2014)

Nothing wrong with hoarding wood ........it will maybe get used someday right .....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## David Hill (Apr 27, 2014)

Haha! That sorta hit home.
I don't think I'm so much a wood hoarder, but more of a wood addict--the two afflictions apparently overlap. 
Hmmm....if I was in the publish mode, guess I could research/write an article and go on tour? 
Naaaww! means I'd be away from my shop

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (May 14, 2014)

Rethought this a little---I'm a wood "collector" --- much nicer ring to it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 14, 2014)

Sadly @Kevin and @hobbit-hut are right a few things I've done that I'm not proud of are digging through trash cans at the lumber mill for scraps, getting rid of my wardrobe for wood room in my closet, and saving saw dust for inlay. I have approximately 150 bdft in my bedroom alone. Atleast it's not heroine or coke.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Sadly @Kevin and @hobbit-hut are right a few things I've done that I'm not proud of are digging through trash cans at the lumber mill for scraps, getting rid of my wardrobe for wood room in my closet, and saving saw dust for inlay. I have approximately 150 bdft in my bedroom alone. Atleast it's not heroine or coke.



Got a feelin that when that cute little girlfriend of yours get a little better "grip" on the situation- bedroom lumber storage will be history!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## APBcustoms (May 15, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Got a feelin that when that cute little girlfriend of yours get a little better "grip" on the situation- bedroom lumber storage will be history!!!!!!!!



Hopefully by then il have enough space to not need it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Hopefully by then il have enough space to not need it



Hopefully you'll have a wedding ring on her finger *before* she comes to her senses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 15, 2014)

@APBcustoms at least you can say you are in therapy here on WB

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Hopefully you'll have a wedding ring on her finger *before* she comes to her senses.



Yeah I'll have to trick her into that haha. And I'm thinking about making a wood library in the house lol that way I'll have to buy more and more till I can complete an encyclopedia of wood


----------



## kludge (Aug 6, 2014)

Glad you all liked it! I'm a light weight compared to most of this forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 1, 2014)

I played this for my wife and I thought she was going to die laughing! I'm more of a wood collector, I have a ton of wood, but I have no problem using it. I bought more mesquite than I could ever use, but I got one heck of a deal and couldn't pass it up. The sad thing is, if I ran across another similar deal, I'd buy even MORE mesquite! Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Austin is our woodbarter poster boy lol anyone who sleeps with their wood is a hard core woody!



I went back to this post and think my face should be the new logo of woodbarter


----------

